# New Observational Documentary



## My Family (Dec 2, 2013)

A major UK television production company is looking for people undergoing fertility treatment for a new observational documentary.

We will be following people on their journeys as they try to conceive and looking at the different ways to have a family.

If you are considering assisted conception or have already undergone treatment and would like to know more, then please ring 
0207 061 8559 or email *[email protected] *


----------

